# Today my SuperSix did me good!



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Today I was out on my bike ride with some of my team mates. It was cold and foggy. The temp was near 53 by the end of the ride. This was a big test for my bike and me. I was on her for 5 hours and did 90 miles. We did some really nice climbs and some very fast downhill. On our route we hit some cobbles/rough road and the bike handled everything I threw at it. It was super stiff, stable, corned, braked, and accelerated like a champion. Great power transfer with that BB30. Oh it was also very comfortable in the saddle for that long too. I was surprised. 

All I know is I could have never done this on my previous ride which was aluminium. I'm in a daze of how wonderful the bike handled 90 miles I put on her. It was amazing. I love this bike. It's simply incredible! 

One thing for sure is I'm glad the ride went great. We hammered it when we needed too. Just wanted to share this with you guy's and gal's! Happy riding everyone!!!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Wicked2006 said:


> It was cold.....The temp was near 53


That's funny....


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh I forgot to add, the elevation was between 4500-5000 feet. So yeah, it was cold! How's that funny?


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

because on my ride this past weekend, it was 26 degrees with snow still on the ground. it's not fun cleaning bikes.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Saw some snow but the roads were mostly wet. Lots of mist, fog and a nice cold breeze. I'm in California and it does get colder up in the higher elevations.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

nice bike, what size is it?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

rubbersoul said:


> nice bike, what size is it?


It's a 54cm!


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

All I know is I could have never done this on my previous ride which was aluminium. I'm in a daze of how wonderful the bike handled 90 miles I put on her. It was amazing. I love this bike. It's simply incredible! 

What was your previous ride


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:

but...this thread is worthless without pics!! post some even if its just your bike at home!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry no pictures posted yesterday. I was beat tired when one of you requested them. Here she is pretty dirty. We'll clean her up later if I'm up to it!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

My previous ride was a 2004 Specialized Allez!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Wicked2006 said:


> Oh I forgot to add, the elevation was between 4500-5000 feet. So yeah, it was cold! How's that funny?


I'm just meesin' with you....it's been in the 20's here in the NE for like two months....I would kill for 53

Nice ride, btw....


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol...its been in the 80's here in So Cal for the past few days.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Today it was 65 and sunny! Tomorrow more sunshine. I'm in the Central valley Avant. Yesterday's weather sucked. Today would have been ideal riding weather. Nice and sunny!


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks like a black SuperSix 4 with SRAM Rival, Force cranks, Mavic Aksium Race wheels and Schwalbe Durano tires...

I have the same bike in White/Orange!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Wicked2006 said:


> Today it was 65 and sunny! Tomorrow more sunshine. I'm in the Central valley Avant. Yesterday's weather sucked. Today would have been ideal riding weather. Nice and sunny!


Same here in the San Jose, Ca area. Knee warmers, a baselayer and a short sleeve jersey did the job today and I felt warm. Only had an hour at lunch. Wished I had two or three more. It was a beautiful day to ride.

CHL


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

enough with the weather, its supposed to be 20 with wind chills of 0 this weekend (PA). Its 35 today and it feels warm.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pic. We want more.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*My bike all cleaned up!*

Now she's all cleaned up and ready for a big ride on Sunday!!


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Wicked, your Super Six is looking good. I like the basic black...all business! Thanks for the short review on how it rides


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

You couldn't have finished this ride on your old aluminum bike? Why not?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

natedg200202 said:


> You couldn't have finished this ride on your old aluminum bike? Why not?


I probably could have done it with my aluminum bike but it wouldn't have been as stiff and comfortable as my SS. The aluminum is from 2004. My 2004 was a bit flexy anyways. Still a fun bike to ride! No reason to ride it as much anymore! I'm loving my SuperSix!!


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

Snow 2 degree's more snow 2 degree's again.. I wanna ride 2

Lv your bike is nice)


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Mike,
I'll take your 53 degrees any time! It's 29 here now. It's supposed to drop to 16 tonight (-5 with the windchill). We had 5 inches of new snow on the ground this morning. That's on top of the 5 inches earlier in the week and the 8 inches last week ...oh and we got 2ft 3 weeks ago.
Enjoy the nice CA weather and the SuperSix! I can't want to ride mine (outside).


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> Oh I forgot to add, the elevation was between 4500-5000 feet. So yeah, it was cold! How's that funny?


Yeah, 53 isn't that cold. When you get bellow 40, then you have to start worrying about what is exposed to wind.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

ziscwg said:


> Yeah, 53 isn't that cold. When you get bellow 40, then you have to start worrying about what is exposed to wind.


The ride started out at 40c with fog, wind, and lite rain. At the end of the ride it was 53. That's after being in my saddle for 4.5 hours or so.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweet looking ride Wicked.


----------

